# PCI USB card : devices not seen

## Gentree

I have an older Abit mobo that only had usb 1.1

I bought a mentor 6 port usb2.0 pci card which I can see on lspci , I see the hubs on lsusb but if I plug a device that is recognised on the onboard usb port I get nothing on the new pci based ports.

lspci :

```
0000:00:0d.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:0d.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:0d.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:0d.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

```

from dmesg:

```
usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: Product: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.9-nitro1 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0d.3

usb usb1: hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: Product: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.9-nitro1 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:11.2

usb usb2: hotplug

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

```

VIA is the on-board.

lsmod:

```
-bash-3.00#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            31168  0 

nvidia               4819284  12 

uhci_hcd               32908  0 

ehci_hcd               45764  0 

```

any ideas?

Have I just missed something?

TIA , Gentree   :Cool: 

----------

## jkt

if you're trying to connect 1.x device into 2.0 bus, you'll need not only ehci, but also ohci or uhci (depending on your card's brand). I see you have uhci, but try to make module also for ohci.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gentree,

At a guess, USB 1.1 on your new card needs the ohci-hcd module.

The onboard is VIA, which uses the uhci-hcd module you have loaded. You need to build the other module.

----------

## Gentree

Thanks, that's got the hotplug working .

Thing that threw me is that this fuccker is supposed to be a "USB2.0 6port pci card" so wtf does it even need a USB 1 driver for!

seems like the four ports on the back are all USB 1.0 , I plug in my epson photo 925 which is a usb2 device (and was the whole bloody reason I bought a "usb2" card) and I still get a usb1.0 interface.

Looks like I need to expain the technicalities of a Universal Serious Biker interface to my local hardware supplier.

someone correct me if I am reading the output incorrectly but it looks like this piece if shit has four usb1 ports and , maybe hidden inside, one usb2 port.

 :Cool: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gentree,

It is a USB 2.0 card - with the USB 2.0 driver (ehci-hcd) it will only do USB 2.0. The card hardware is capable of falling back to USB 1.1 if you plug a USB 1.1 device into it but then it needs a USB 1.1 driver.

----------

## Gentree

Thanks , that;s good to know.

I would expect fall-back, I was just put in doubt by the output I posted above that refered four times to usb1.

I just retried my epson stylus 1670 that is a usb2 device. It gives this:

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using address 19

usb 1-5: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-5: default language 0x0409

usb 1-5: Product: EPSON Scanner

usb 1-5: Manufacturer: EPSON

usb 1-5: hotplug

usb 1-5: adding 1-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-5:1.0: hotplug

```

does that look like it's connecting as usb2?

I cant test it yet because it looks like I need to debug hotplug yet again.

Sad , it used to work. Well I'm getting used to this game after each update (sigh)

Thanks again for your help  :Cool: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gentree,

Look in /proc/bus/usb/devices to see what USB devices appear as.

```
emerge usbview
```

if you want a pretty picture

----------

## jkt

`emerge usbutils && lsusb -v`, look for "bcdUSB" entries of the connected device

----------

## Gentree

Thanks for both those suggestions, I can now verify that the scanner is connecting via USB2.0 , great.

Now I just have to try to get it work without crapping-out half way through with some BULK_ERROR . I spent days debugging this about 6 months back.

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:0d.3: devpath 5 ep1in 3strikes

usb 1-5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x81 len 4096 ret -71

```

Sadly at that time I had not yet realised I needed to take notes on everything I Gentoo, so that I can do it again later!

Thanks again.  :Cool: 

----------

